# Ticket for Comets/Sting 7/2/05



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a single ticket for Saturday's game at Toyota Center. It is on the sixth row, right next to the vistor's tunnel...you can get autographs, if you get there for the pre, pregame warm ups. Lots of the players are cool about it.

Just give me an IM here, and we can work out the details.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Darn! I wish I was on a little bit earlier. 

Comet/Sting was a fun game to be at.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Stacie and I were at that game.


----------

